# Alpine CDA-9885 H/u



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

i went out, bought an ipod nano 4g, tried to hook it up to my Alpine CDA9885, the Ipod connection SUCKS, it keeps freezing, wont play a whole son, and it keeps giving me the Error 1 message, so i said screw it, ill run the aux input, i bought the alpine KCA-121B connector, plugged it in, hooked up the ipod to the 3.5mm connection, hit the source button, and it goes from Tuner, To CD, and then Back, unless i have the Ipod plugged into the IPod Connection, then it goes to IPOD too. but at this point i just want to get the aux input working correct, its all hooked up, i just cant figure out how to get the aux input as the source. any ideas?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Sep 8 2008, 02:31 AM~11545924
> *i went out, bought an ipod nano 4g, tried to hook it up to my Alpine CDA9885, the Ipod connection SUCKS, it keeps freezing, wont play a whole son, and it keeps giving me the Error 1 message, so i said screw it, ill run the aux input, i bought the alpine KCA-121B connector, plugged it in, hooked up the ipod to the 3.5mm connection, hit the source button, and it goes from Tuner, To CD, and then Back, unless i have the Ipod plugged into the IPod Connection, then it goes to IPOD too. but at this point i just want to get the aux input working correct, its all hooked up, i just cant figure out how to get the aux input as the source. any ideas?
> *


You have to go through your options on the deck and turn aux input on.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

this all i could find in the manual about the AUX input,hope it helps.


You can input TV/video sound by connecting an optional Ai-NET/RCA
Interface cable (KCA-121B) or Versatile Link Terminal (KCA-410C) to
this component.
You can change the AUX name display when AUX IN is set to ON.
Press / /ENT when AUX IN is set to ON, and select AUX Name
by turning the Rotary encoder, and then press / /ENT.
After that, turn the Rotary encoder to select the desired AUX name.
If the KCA-410C is connected, it is possible to select two AUX names.
• Via KCA-410C, up to 2 external devices with RCA output can be
connected. In this case, press SOURCE/ to select AUX mode and
then press BAND to select your desired device.

When an ALPINE Ai-NET compatible digital audio processor
(PXA-H701) and a DVD player (DVE-5207) not compatible with
Ai-NET are connected, set Digital AUX to ON to enjoy 5.1-channel
surround sound.
• Press SOURCE/ , and select the D.AUX mode, and adjust the
volume, etc.
• Depending on the connected audio processor, DVD player sound
may continue to be output, even though the source is changed to
another one. If this occurs, set the DVD player’s power to OFF.


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Sep 8 2008, 12:10 PM~11547734
> *You have to go through your options on the deck and turn aux input on.
> *


tried that, nothing there to turn it on, on the old 9872 there is, but not on the 9885, i took it to stereo shop that is fairly credible and authorized alpine dealer, they cant seem to figure it out.
i did get the ipod to work yesterday, almost made it thru a whole song. i guess i have no choice to go buy a new head unit, any recommedations? no more alpines.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigDaddyHustle_@Sep 9 2008, 06:45 AM~11556326
> *tried that, nothing there to turn it on, on the old 9872 there is, but not on the 9885, i took it to stereo shop that is fairly credible and authorized alpine dealer, they cant seem to figure it out.
> i did get the ipod to work yesterday, almost made it thru a whole song. i guess i have no choice to go buy a new head unit, any recommedations? no more alpines.
> *


Alpine! :biggrin: 

I have had nothing but good luck with alpine, and always liked their simplicity. I had a pioneer in dash and I hated it....too much crap to figure out. But it is all personal preference.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I ran into a similar problem with an Alpine 9855. I could play the Ipod with the separate ipod adapter box as this unit was not ready for the high speed cable alone. For the longest time I could not figure out why I could not adjust the volume on the head unit. It turned out that there was a switch on the bottom of the head unit that needed to be switched over. I don't know if this holds true for your head unit as well, but it was just a thought.


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

Your CDA 9885 DOES have an Aux input, And you DO have to turn it on threw the option's. 

Hold the "A. sel" button thats below the vol knob for approx 5 seconds. Should be in there.

Altho, My 30gb video works just fine with my ipod wire. never skipped a beat. I do however have my video ran threw an Ai-Net adapter, and after the option is turn on, Its flawless.

As for the 9885 being a "Bad deck", I'd go so far as to say its second best in my books. RIGHT behind the 9887. You wont find much better then Alpine..


----------

